# New (to me) Tiel!! cool bird (shelter)



## rolling18 (Jul 6, 2011)

Greetings all!!
I just wanted to introduce myself and my 7 year old female Cockatiel "Chickory".

Yes im a newbie 1st time bird owner, and the animal shelter said this is a good bird for a 1st timer, Shes not to shy, comes up to the cage and doesn't back away when people get close. LOVES to walk on me. sings, talks, ect ect.ect. 

usually very calm even with cat lurking around lol. (I Keep her safe!) 

I have only had her a few days so i dont want to try too much yet and scare her! and i dont know her full vocabluary/ or songbook yet

*Problems:* she does a fast soft biting/ pecking/ chirping when I try to step her off my shoulder. sometimes hisses if I go to get her on my hand, but ok once on it.

her wings are full and can fly, likes to walk around out of the cage.
wondering how much i should be trying only having her a few days. :wacko:
its hard not to "push her too much"

by the way im a Single guy, and dont have much company, just a older cat.
no not allot of people around and i work about 50 hrs a week

thanksyou for all your future help and assistance!! someday soon i hope to be able to be of assistance to others!!
thankyou!!
Marc


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the board!



> Problems: she does a fast soft biting/ pecking/ chirping when I try to step her off my shoulder. sometimes hisses if I go to get her on my hand, but ok once on it.


She's very comfortable on your shoulder and doesn't want to get off of it! That's not altogether bad news now is it? 

You can use food bribery to make her feel better about the hand. Start out by holding a nice treat like millet spray in your hand for her to eat. When she's comfortable with that, use the treat to encourage her to step up on your hand and sit there.


----------



## rolling18 (Jul 6, 2011)

thankyou for the advice!! 
glad SOMEONE responded / read my thread!! lol

now i have to find this millet spray,heh ill use a carrot until then


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You should be able to find millet spray at any pet store. Does Chickory already like carrot? Because you want to use something that she will recognize.

It's possible that she doesn't recognize millet spray of course. If you're not sure, there's an easy way to find out. Just hang a piece in the cage. If she already knows what it is she should start eating it pretty quickly. If she doesn't know, it might take a while for her to work up the courage to try it, but those little seeds are irresistible to cockatiels and she'll start munching eventually. And then she'll be hooked!


----------



## tom123 (Jun 6, 2011)

most, if not all, pet shops will carry spray millets. if you don't have one near you, there's always amazon --> http://www.amazon.com/California-Go...OOB4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310009430&sr=8-2

although, I get mine from the local weekend swap meat for $18 flat....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That Amazon link is for California Spray Millet which is great, with nice big sprays. I get it at the local bird marts for something like $15/box. But 5 pounds is an awful lot for one little cockatiel so you're probably better off buying a smaller package.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome, it sounds like you two are going to be great friends. PLEASE be careful with your cat though, they can be pretty conniving! I wouldn't want to see anything happen to your new bird. Would love to see some photos of her if you have any!


----------

